# One Reason Chicago Bulls decided to pick Derrick Rose over Michael Beasley



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

> When we talk about draft picks we discuss athleticism, outside shot, basketball IQ, college success, vertical leap and the other things we as fans can see and measure.
> 
> But maturity and passion for the game and the craft matter more in how a player develops. Competitiveness matters a lot. We can’t measure it, and a lot of teams seems to ignore it.
> 
> ...


Lol according to Reinsdorf that's really all Rose said, and I'm sure it's all he needed to say too.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Bulls


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Rose was coming off of a particularly tough loss, so I'm sure Reinsdorf knew exactly what he was talking about... Beasley on the other hand, million dollar talent, five cent head. Beasley has a ton of skill. I watched a ton of Beasley/Rose footage leading up to the draft that year and honestly wouldn't have been heartbroken about either one of them based on what I saw.... Rose has obviously changed that drastically in hindsight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know if Beasley's answer was totally out of line for a wing player, maybe it was an attempt at levity but there's no excuse for having your phone on. SMH.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Reinsdorf is a magnadoofus. This stuff is why they have missed out on every superstar in free agency since Michael left. Whiffed on T-Mac/GHill back in the day, ended up with Eddie Robinson.

Whiffed on Amare, Bosh, Wade, and Lebron--ended up with Carlos Boozer and Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Forget having his phone on (which is terrible in itself). He answered the ****ing calls. What a moron.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Reinsdorf is a magnadoofus. This stuff is why they have missed out on every superstar in free agency since Michael left. Whiffed on T-Mac/GHill back in the day, ended up with Eddie Robinson.
> 
> Whiffed on Amare, Bosh, Wade, and Lebron--ended up with Carlos Boozer and Ronnie Brewer.


So are you sayinghe made the wrong decision in this case?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> So are you sayinghe made the wrong decision in this case?


Future just doesn't like anything when it comes to the Bulls. After a bitter Eddy Curry fallout, she has since shown her disregard for the Bulls countless times (she used to be a Bulls fan).

Of course, I happen to agree with her in this particular instance. Reinsdorf is a douche.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That has nothing to do with this though. 

Even a broken clock is right twice a day...if someone did that in my meeting that would be a bad sign, and when the other player is humble and comparable in terms of impact, then I'm not mad at him going after Rose.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Reinsdorf is a magnadoofus. This stuff is why they have missed out on every superstar in free agency since Michael left. Whiffed on T-Mac/GHill back in the day, ended up with Eddie Robinson.
> 
> Whiffed on Amare, Bosh, Wade, and Lebron--ended up with Carlos Boozer and Ronnie Brewer.


As a fan his teams have given me 7 championships... I'm not complaining. Success or failure in free agency isn't necessarily related to the owner of the team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Basel said:


> So are you sayinghe made the wrong decision in this case?


No, I'm saying it's a stupid reason to make a decision. If the only thing that stopped you from drafting Beasley over Rose was his cell phones ringing--you're an idiot.

I mean what if no one called Beasley in that time period? You'd have drafted Beasley and missed out on Rose.

I've never agreed with the Bulls character emphasis when it comes to drafting talent.

I'd rather have JR Smith than Luke Jackson.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL Beasley. Something really isn't right with you. Funny to watch, and would be a great laugh on a night out, but as a basketball player? You'll always get your stats on a losing team from now on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dornado said:


> As a fan his teams have given me 7 championships... I'm not complaining. Success or failure in free agency isn't necessarily related to the owner of the team.


You'd have 8 maybe 9 championships if not for Reinsdorf. Remember when he broke up the championship bulls because he wanted to hire Tim Floyd so bad?

Plus Reinsdorf didn't have any kind of hand in drafting Jordan who was the main reason they won six of those titles.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> No, I'm saying it's a stupid reason to make a decision. If the only thing that stopped you from drafting Beasley over Rose was his cell phones ringing--you're an idiot.
> 
> I mean what if no one called Beasley in that time period? You'd have drafted Beasley and missed out on Rose.
> 
> ...


But that's your problem, despite me agreeing with the bolded part of your post, you're assuming Reinsdorf's decision was made off of that interview. The article never says it was. It's just a little tidbit of information to highlight Rose's character. The article doesn't read, "Reinsdorf: I picked Rose because of one response." It's a fluff piece on Rose's attitude coming into the league, that's all.

But then you use the "jib" argument (which trust me, a lot of Bulls fans weren't in line with Reinsdorf's way of thinking) for something that is just a footnote for why he picked Rose.

If we're talking about how the Bulls got rid of JR Smith, I agree. If we're talking about how the Bulls shunned Tim Thomas the first time he was here, I agree. If you're talking about how they traded Artest, I agree. 

But if it's about why they picked Rose over Beasley? You're reaching.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> No, I'm saying it's a stupid reason to make a decision. If the only thing that stopped you from drafting Beasley over Rose was his cell phones ringing--you're an idiot.


I'm pretty sure the thread title says *one reason*, and I'm fairly sure Reinsdorf didn't go against his scouts' judgements on Beasley and say "that phone answering heathen can go be an all-star somewhere else!".

Like come on, you're better than the hyperbole.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Like come on, you're better than the hyperbole.


Me? You must be talking about someone else. Because I'm definitely not better than hyperbole. In fact, hyperbole is my favorite thing about message board writing.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So the *only* reason you come on here is to be hyperbolic?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

futuristxen said:


> No, I'm saying it's a stupid reason to make a decision. If the only thing that stopped you from drafting Beasley over Rose was his cell phones ringing--you're an idiot.


The title of this thread is "*One* Reason Chicago Bulls decided to pick Derrick Rose over Michael Beasley"


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

for anything related to the bulls i try to ignore futuristxen's posts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> So the *only* reason you come on here is to be hyperbolic?


I think we all come here for the discussion, but stay here for the ballscientist.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noyze said:


> The title of this thread is "*One* Reason Chicago Bulls decided to pick Derrick Rose over Michael Beasley"


It's a stupid reason. 

You didn't even need to go to character to know that Rose would be a better player than Beasley. You could just watch Beasley in college and tell he was going to be Coleman-esque.

Anyways. This isn't that big of a deal. It happened a few years ago. Both players have gone on to their careers. Beasley has supposedly turned his life around. It's kind of a non-story, except as another Derrick Rose fluff piece.

I mean is this even a basketball topic, or is it more a interview skills topic?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What part of Beasley beasting in college let you know he was going to become Derrick Coleman? There were flaws you could see with Beasley but effort was *hardly* one of them. He had a tremendous motor on the boards..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Making stuff up again, of course.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Reinsdorf is a magnadoofus. This stuff is why they have missed out on every superstar in free agency since Michael left. Whiffed on T-Mac/GHill back in the day, ended up with Eddie Robinson.
> 
> Whiffed on Amare, Bosh, Wade, and Lebron--ended up with Carlos Boozer and Ronnie Brewer.


Let's be reality here what has Tmac dome? What about GHill (not his fault). You make it seem like any gm can sign any player if he REALLY wants to and no one can trump them. 

It may seem ridiculous to you, but those responses and attitudes are what separates the best players from the guys who can be the best players. 

I would have made that same decision.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Beasley wasn't that big though so it was obvious he would have to transition to the NBA game. You didn't have the questions with Rose. It was a no brainer.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

leave Beasley alone!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It was a no brainer for me at the time as well. Rose was the better prospect and had a better head on his shoulders. There was never any doubt in my mind who would become the better player.


----------

